# Maven and GM 😂



## Uber_Paul83 (Mar 4, 2019)

Got told I had until the rego runs out in July to hand my car in or purchase it but got an email today saying I have to hand it back in 3 weeks. Well guess who’s not paying their rent for the next 3 weeks 😂 **** you GM and Maven


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Perhaps this would be a good place for all Maven drivers to note their communications and experiences with Maven since GMH's announcement of pulling the plug.

If we can share each other's circumstances and involvement over the forthcoming weeks, I'm sure it will be of benefit to all. Of those I know who drive a Maven vehicle, here is a shout-out -
@Uber_Paul83 @Mulder99 @fields @Moyzie01 @D-River ...

Of course there are many, many others. Please note your current communications with Maven, and see if we can find some commonality. Thanks.

.


----------



## Mr Mojo Risen (Feb 24, 2020)

I've responded to Maven's offer re purchasing the car I'm renting. Awaiting their response.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Mr Mojo Risen said:


> I've responded to Maven's offer re purchasing the car I'm renting. Awaiting their response.


Thanks Jim. Any chance you might upload a screenshot of that offer (names, rego redacted) please?

I haven't received any offer from them.

.


----------



## Mr Mojo Risen (Feb 24, 2020)

Sorry, I worded my earlier post poorly.

I 've indicated, via the link provided, that I'm interested in purchasing the car, but I am still waiting for a response i.e. their price


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Mr Mojo Risen said:


> Sorry, I worded my earlier post poorly.
> 
> I 've indicated, via the link provided, that I'm interested in purchasing the car, but I am still waiting for a response i.e. their price


OK thanks. So how did that link and accompanying 'offer' come to you?

.


----------



## fields (Jul 11, 2016)

Uber_Paul83 said:


> Got told I had until the rego runs out in July to hand my car in or purchase it but got an email today saying I have to hand it back in 3 weeks. Well guess who's not paying their rent for the next 3 weeks &#128514; @@@@ you GM and Maven


I haven't received an email like that.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

I received an email on 11 February, which stated the following:

*Hi John Galt, *

We're reaching out to confirm changes you've recently made to your reservation. The updated reservation information is below. Enjoy your trip!


*Reservation #: **Redacted**Vehicle: *Holden Trax, Vehicle #*Redacted**Reservation Start Date/Time: *May 20, 02:00 pm AEST*Reservation End Date/Time: *March *Date Redacted*, 12:00 pm AEST*Reservation Duration: *42 Weeks 0 Days 22 Hours 0 Minutes*Station: *Maven Adelaide*Station Directions: *The Maven Adelaide office is located onsite at the City Holden dealership at Rose Park (just east of the CBD). Look for the Maven signs to direct you to our office which is easiest to access via Close St.

The registration number in the above communication is different to the rego of the (Maven) car I am currently driving so I read this to say they want to change over my car on May 20 2020 to a new vehicle and my rental period will then run 42 weeks through until March *2021*.

Keeping in mind the email was received prior to GMH's withdrawal announcement, I have not received anything since.

.


----------



## Moyzie01 (Sep 15, 2019)

Sooo if you have run the update on the maven app and wondering why you can't acces your acc. It is now maven car sharing not maven gig I got a nasty text telling me that I need to log on to the app to pay and I can't due the the recent update. My acc is invoiced on Monday's and I usually pay Wed. mornings but today I got this


----------



## Uber_Paul83 (Mar 4, 2019)

Lol I’m not paying mine.


----------



## Moyzie01 (Sep 15, 2019)

Uber_Paul83 said:


> Lol I'm not paying mine.


If you updated the app you can't lol that is what I'm sticking too if they ask me.


----------



## Uber_Paul83 (Mar 4, 2019)

Moyzie01 said:


> If you updated the app you can't lol that is what I'm sticking too if they ask me.


I'm just not paying it because **** them &#128514;


----------



## Moyzie01 (Sep 15, 2019)

I just had a brain fart 
Should we all go in on the same day with our cars and just park them anywhere there is rose park as a protest to the early close civilly give Courtney the keys and walk away? Be kind to Courtney as she is not responsible for this just a victim as much as we are.


----------



## UberAdrian (May 26, 2018)

You guys are paying $270 USD/week to rent a car? And the profits are so bad that the company doing it is quitting? Hahaha I want to do start this business, you guys can all rent cars from me.

What kind of car do you get for that (model, age, mileage, condition etc)? Does it include insurance/maintenance etc?


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

UberAdrian said:


> What kind of car do you get for that (model, age, mileage, condition etc)? Does it include insurance/maintenance etc?


Brand new. Includes ALL outgoings except petrol.

When you do the math, you can see why it can be a very attractive proposition. Do you have Maven in Canadia?

Oh, and strangely enough, Australia has its own currency, so we usually quote and pay in AU$. 
.

.


----------



## Moyzie01 (Sep 15, 2019)

So I finally got in the app and I was going to print my invoices for the month and lookie lookie wow I guess I don't have anything to pay lol 
And yessss I Have refreshed.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

.​@UPModerator thanks for re-opening the thread. &#128077;

.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

For those who may be interested, and as an update to  post #8 above I received a second email from Maven yesterday. From all appearances, the new car is to be collected on May 20, 2020 and returned in March 2021.

I am finding this even more confusing, than it was.


*Hi John Galt, *

We're reaching out to confirm changes you've recently made to your reservation. The updated reservation information is below. Enjoy your trip!

*Reservation #: **Redacted *(but same as previous email)*Vehicle: *Holden Trax, Vehicle #*Redacted *(but same rego as previous email)*Reservation Start Date/Time: *May 20, 02:00 pm AEST*Reservation End Date/Time: *March *Date Redacted* (but extended two weeks later from previous email), 02:00 pm AEST*Reservation Duration: **44 Weeks 2 Days* 0 Hours 0 Minutes (period extended from 42 weeks, 0 Days)*Station: *Maven Adelaide*Station Directions: *The Maven Adelaide office is located onsite at the City Holden dealership at Rose Park (just east of the CBD). Look for the Maven signs to direct you to our office which is easiest to access via Close St. 
*Please remember the following for your appointment: 
1. Please pick up your car from the Maven Gig station listed above at the reservation start time. 
2. Please remember to bring your licence and any state issued driver accreditation (VIC, SA, WA, QLD only). 
3. You are required to add the vehicle to your toll account. This will be sighted during the appointment (SA and WA excluded). 
4. If you cancel your reservation within 24 hours of your start time or do not pick up your car, you will be charged for one day's rental. 
You will need to return the car to the Maven Gig station on or before your reservation end time. If you wish to change your return date, you can do so at any time by editing your reservation in the Maven mobile app.

*
If you have any questions about your reservation, please email us at [email protected] or call us at 1800 466 283.
Thanks,
Maven


----------



## Moyzie01 (Sep 15, 2019)

is adelaide with the only Maven cars LOL ?


----------



## Uber_Paul83 (Mar 4, 2019)

Returning mine tomorrow, haven’t paid it in 3 weeks. **** em 😂


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Uber_Paul83 said:


> Returning mine tomorrow, haven't paid it in 3 weeks. @@@@ em &#128514;


Paul, please report back on what transpires and the outcome of the appointment.

.


----------



## Uber_Paul83 (Mar 4, 2019)

Who is John Galt? said:


> Paul, please report back on what transpires and the outcome of the appointment.
> 
> .


I will do.


----------



## Moyzie01 (Sep 15, 2019)

Uber_Paul83 said:


> Returning mine tomorrow, haven't paid it in 3 weeks. @@@@ em &#128514;


when the app updated to the carshare maven it wiped all my CC and invoices off the app. they have been texting me telling me to pay for 2 weeks and I just ring and tell them it is all in the app just deduct it. lol


my appointment is Wed 12th


----------



## Uber_Paul83 (Mar 4, 2019)

Uber_Paul83 said:


> I will do.


Dropped off my car today, Courtney was a pleasure to deal with as always. Didn't care that I haven't paid in the last 3 weeks or that the car was dirty &#128514; she has a new job starting soon so she's all good on that front. Also picked up my new rental today and signed up with DiDi


----------



## Moyzie01 (Sep 15, 2019)

Uber_Paul83 said:


> Dropped off my car today, Courtney was a pleasure to deal with as always. Didn't care that I haven't paid in the last 3 weeks or that the car was dirty &#128514; she has a new job starting soon so she's all good on that front. Also picked up my new rental today and signed up with DiDi


What did you get? im still waiting to hear back from 2 places slow to reply


----------



## Waingro (Aug 29, 2016)

I handed my car in last week at Maven Sydney. 
They sent 80 cars to the auction house. 
I think I have heard they have around 300 cars on road in Sydney


----------



## Moyzie01 (Sep 15, 2019)

Just handed back my equinox Courtney was great. She had 138 cars in SA not many left now Theo’s no parking in any of the streets around rose park left lol full of her cars.


----------



## Uber_Paul83 (Mar 4, 2019)

Moyzie01 said:


> What did you get? im still waiting to hear back from 2 places slow to reply


Camry Hybrid.. brand new and at the same price I was paying for my Trailblazer.. no excess kms, 2 weeks bond and a week in advance. Let me know if you want the guys details and I'll message you



Moyzie01 said:


> What did you get? im still waiting to hear back from 2 places slow to reply


Yeah it was a pain in the ass trying to find a spot &#128514;


----------



## Moyzie01 (Sep 15, 2019)

Oh a hint to people do not remove your maven car from your acc as it will put you on to boarded mode and will take 3-4 days to reactivate live status.


----------



## Uberknot10 (Nov 25, 2017)

Who is John Galt? said:


> I received an email on 11 February, which stated the following:
> 
> *Hi John Galt, *
> 
> ...


Still renting.?????

Have you purchased anything ?
I mean ,do you plan to "pretend" you have anything.

Need a car?

Buy one!



Who is John Galt? said:


> For those who may be interested, and as an update to  post #8 above I received a second email from Maven yesterday. From all appearances, the new car is to be collected on May 20, 2020 and returned in March 2021.
> 
> I am finding this even more confusing, than it was.
> 
> ...


How do you find all this time ,so many messages over so long!?

Driving tonight?

Don't forget your gloves and mask.
And your rental paid in full.

Be your own boss≠ ubershare



Who is John Galt? said:


> Paul, please report back on what transpires and the outcome of the appointment.
> 
> .


More messages 
than trips&#128546;


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Uberknot10 said:


> Still renting.?????
> 
> &#128546;


Well I'll be buggered, just when you think the world couldn't get any more screwed up, ol' Sock Puppet Sam is let out on day release.

What happened, did they need to clear the ward for Corona cases? How's the schizophrenia going?

.


----------



## Moyzie01 (Sep 15, 2019)

Who is John Galt? said:


> Well I'll be buggered, just when you think the world couldn't get any more screwed up, ol' Sock Puppet Sam is let out on day release.
> 
> What happened, did they need to clear the ward for Corona cases? How's the schizophrenia going?
> 
> .


hasn't been here or maybe unable to comment for 2 years and then sits on forum for 6 hours commenting nothing but trash. seems a fountain of knowledge. NOT!


----------



## Moyzie01 (Sep 15, 2019)

I am still waiting for my bond after 3 weeks of returning my car.


----------



## Krusty (Jan 26, 2018)

Moyzie01 said:


> I am still waiting for my bond after 3 weeks of returning my car.


Yeah good luck with that, you should have used it up in rent.


----------



## Uber_Paul83 (Mar 4, 2019)

Krusty said:


> Yeah good luck with that, you should have used it up in rent.


That's exactly what I did


----------



## Moyzie01 (Sep 15, 2019)

after threatening yesterday with lawyers today ka boom! money in the bank this morning


----------

